# Potency of benzos on a full stomach



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

Does taking a benzo on a full stomach lower its potency? The last 2 times i took ativan was just after i ate, and it had pretty much not effect at all on me. I was thinking at first that maybe i had just become tolerant to that dose, but then i don't think that would be possible because i only take it 1-2 times a month.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there isn't a correlation. At least, I have never noticed a difference from when I take my meds with food versus not taking them with food. They affect me the same. Do whatever works best for you


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

I always dissolve under the tongue


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

A few credible Google results say that food lowers the absorption of Ativan (and benzos in general), but I didn't see any numbers regarding the extent of the absorption inhibition. It makes sense to take it on an empty stomach, though. If there's nothing else for your stomach to digest when you take the pill, then your stomach will digest the pill as quickly and efficiently as possible...Right?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I noticed that zanax was less potent when I took it on a full tummy.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

korey said:


> A few credible Google results say that food lowers the absorption of Ativan (and benzos in general), but I didn't see any numbers regarding the extent of the absorption inhibition. It makes sense to take it on an empty stomach, though. If there's nothing else for your stomach to digest when you take the pill, then your stomach will digest the pill as quickly and efficiently as possible...Right?


then why does trazodone work better on a full stomach?


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Noca said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > A few credible Google results say that food lowers the absorption of Ativan (and benzos in general), but I didn't see any numbers regarding the extent of the absorption inhibition. It makes sense to take it on an empty stomach, though. If there's nothing else for your stomach to digest when you take the pill, then your stomach will digest the pill as quickly and efficiently as possible...Right?
> ...


Because it's made out of magic pixie dust.  The absorption of trazodone is "delayed yet enhanced" by food, according to this website. There are some medications that are supposed to be taken on an empty stomach to get better absorption (ie, Synthroid, a synthetic thyroid hormone, is indicated to be taken on an empty stomach 30 minutes before and after ingestion). I guess the reverse applies to some medications.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't say that I've ever noticed any difference. I just take my Xanax when I feel the need and that could be anywhere from totally empty to stuffed like a turkey.

Despite the bad taste of Xanax, I've gotten into the habit of chewing the 2 mg bars. That way I can take them without water if need be and even with a sip of something those bars like to get stuck in my throat.


----------

